# Good Tea or Cocoa Brands



## Burnt_Toast

What are some good brands of tea or cocoa to drink?
As for cocoa I looking for healthy dark cocolate.

Any with any suggestions?


----------



## CharlieD

Imo the store bought brrands are pretty close to each other in quality, or rather lack of the above. To buy a good tea you need to go to specialised stroes and buy tea in bulk. Thouh  I rearly do that due to the price diference. In the store I like to buy Bigelow breand, or if somebody goes to Canada I always ask them to bring some lipton Red Rose tea. Not to confuse with red rose available here in the states.


----------



## ChefJune

I always love Harney Teas. really top quality and great selection (plus the people who run the co are super folks  )

The chocolate I have right now is Lake Champlain Mocha Chocolate. It is very good. Williams-Sonoma's ground chocolate is very tasty, too. makes wonderful cocoa.  The store brands are all loaded with corn syrup.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I really like Tazo teas, but I don't know if they are readily available everywhere.


----------



## Toots

I order tea from TeaMerchants.com | The online home of TeaGschwendner USA | Premium loose teas and tea accessories from around the world
and I also use the Royal Blend from Fortnum & Mason (UK).  

For cocoa, I like mexican hot chocolate made with Ibarra chocolate.  I also like the Godiva hot cocoa mix.


----------



## AMSeccia

Happy Holidays Friends, I haven't had occasion to post or visit much ... but if you have a Penzeys near you, do try their Hot Cocoa Mix (or order online at www.penzeys.com).  It's yummy and affordable!  Buy it in the bag, it's cheaper and no worries about glass breakage in transit.


----------



## Toots

AMSeccia said:


> Happy Holidays Friends, I haven't had occasion to post or visit much ... but if you have a Penzeys near you, do try their Hot Cocoa Mix (or order online at www.penzeys.com).  It's yummy and affordable!  Buy it in the bag, it's cheaper and no worries about glass breakage in transit.



You know, I was wondering if this was good - I'm going to try it - thanks!


----------



## AMSeccia

oooh, wait ... I would also like to recommend a green/black (looseleaf) tea blend called President's Chocie from a local merchant, www.inspiredaroma.com.  It's soooooo wonderful, and the benefits of both types of tea to boot.  I don't stand to gain from posting that site, I'm just a happy customer!  She has other tea offerings, but the Presidents Choice is my favorite.  My dad prefers her oolong.  There's a spice blend that's good as well, but a bit heavy for all day drinking IMHO.


----------



## jessicacarr

I like Tazo tea.
Godiva chocolate  makes an excellent hot chocolate.


----------



## Burnt_Toast

*hey*

wow guys thanks for all the suggestions.

Hey is my opera browser or is the board acting funny?


----------



## miniman

I really like the fair trade cocoa powder.


----------



## whole milk

Good morning and Happy New Year!  

I think what you buy depends, in part, on how much you're willing to spend.  Myself, I love Fortnum and Masons Irish Breakfast Tea, Maruage Freres's Earl Grey Blue, and Fauchon's Anniversary teas -- and these are only the black teas, not to mention the green teas or teas I use when I make spiced chai.  What I mean to say is that there really are many, many different types of teas and if you've not had the pleasure of tasting the difference between an Earl Gray and a Lady Earl Gray, I recommend buying an assortment (most often in tea bags) and sample around to see what you like.  Of these I recommend to start with Twinings as they are not very expensive and give you a point of reference.  And do try Japanese, Chinese, and Taiwanese green teas, oolon, and pu ur teas, they're really wonderful.  

As for cocoa, I'm biased here, I like melt chocolate in whole milk when I want hot chocolate and add a touch of cinnamon, vanilla, rum, or espresso to it.  Much better than cocoa powdered hot chocolate.  

Hope this helps



wm


----------



## PieSusan

Trader Joe's Sippin Chocolate is suppose to be Bellagio.
I also like Bernard Callebaut and Guittard.

I am also a big fan of Harney teas.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Burnt_Toast said:


> Hey is my opera browser or is the board acting funny?


It's just us - we always act funny!


----------



## PieSusan

I have some Fortnum and Mason tea that was a gift. It is the Queen's favorite. lol


----------



## Maverick2272

Some of the hot chocolates we like: Trader Joe's Sippin, Godiva, and a blend I put together using coco powder and my own mix. It was loosly based on a few recipe idea I got off of FN's web site. Sometimes that is the best, what you put together yourself using recipes instead of just what you buy in the store.
As for teas, Tazo is good, and we sometimes order thru Gevalia they have good teas as well.
Next to try is hot chocolate from Penzy's, turns out we have one nearby in Oak Park that I didn't know about even though we must have walked by it a dozen times in the last year. I am looking forward to going there to replenish my spices as well.


----------



## whole milk

PieSusan said:


> I have some Fortnum and Mason tea that was a gift. It is the Queen's favorite. lol



Which Queen, you or Elizabeth  

(I guess my family connections are out, eh.)


----------



## AMSeccia

Maverick2272 said:


> Some of the hot chocolates we like: Trader Joe's Sippin, Godiva, and a blend I put together using coco powder and my own mix. It was loosly based on a few recipe idea I got off of FN's web site. Sometimes that is the best, what you put together yourself using recipes instead of just what you buy in the store.
> As for teas, Tazo is good, and we sometimes order thru Gevalia they have good teas as well.
> Next to try is hot chocolate from Penzy's, turns out we have one nearby in Oak Park that I didn't know about even though we must have walked by it a dozen times in the last year. I am looking forward to going there to replenish my spices as well.


 
Oh maverick, you're in for a treat.  But take inventory before you go ... I get in there and nearly go blank.  Love Penzeys.  LOVE IT.  Aside from freshness, I find it's quite reasonably priced overall compared to the supermarkets.


----------



## Maverick2272

Yea, I better take some inventory or I will go mad and walk out with half the store LOL.


----------



## PieSusan

whole milk said:


> Which Queen, you or Elizabeth
> 
> (I guess my family connections are out, eh.)


 
Actually my friend who lives in London and worked at Picadilly at Universal Music before it moved, sent me Putnam Mason Royal Blend Tea. It was first blended for King Edward VII in the summer of 1902 and still comes with the royal seal and in this case, a lovely dark green box that was beribboned and that also contained a silver metal teapot (and server) in which to place the loose tea before putting it in your teacup. The server was to be used for placing the teapot after your tea was brewed.

Me, I was dubbed Queen of all things baked by a friend, Koshersalty. It was cute and stuck, sorta like Pie Susan.


----------



## PieSusan

I have not bought Penzey's hot chocolate because I read the label and it seemed rather high in sodium to me. I will wait for your opinion, Maverick. Or perhaps, your wife's opinion. lol We Hungarian women must stick together. lol


----------



## PieSusan

Has anyone ever had a green earl grey tea? I know it sounds different but it is pretty wonderful.


----------



## Maverick2272

PieSusan said:


> I have not bought Penzey's hot chocolate because I read the label and it seemed rather high in sodium to me. I will wait for your opinion, Maverick. Or perhaps, your wife's opinion. lol We Hungarian women must stick together. lol



OK, so she is sitting right here next to me, reads your post, and starts laughing at me....

We will give it a try next time we are up that way, which should be in the next couple of days, and see how it is. If it is high in sodium, she will detect it right away and be sure to let me know it is too salty... she is good at making her feelings known...


----------



## PieSusan

Maverick2272 said:


> OK, so she is sitting right here next to me, reads your post, and starts laughing at me....
> 
> We will give it a try next time we are up that way, which should be in the next couple of days, and see how it is. If it is high in sodium, she will detect it right away and be sure to let me know it is too salty... she is good at making her feelings known...


 
You know the three marshmallow recipes that I posted in the candy page (regular, peppermint and chocolate)  they go really well with hot cocoa and are very easy to make. Just sayin'....


----------



## PieSusan

All this talk of cocoa, I just had to make myself a cup of Sipping Chocolate. It is not as sweet as some but I like it. I even use fat free milk. So, I can tell myself that it is good for me. lol.


----------



## buckytom

the best tea that i've found, outside of ireland, is from here: www.harney.com 

i love the early grey supreme, and several of the greens, and rooibos.


has anyone tried the ghirardelli double chocolate hot cocoa mix? i was just given a can.


----------



## Maverick2272

Geez Susan you sure know which buttons to push with her don't ya??

Apparently tomorrow I am tasked with searching for said threads and attempting to make marshmallows soon thereafter!

As for the Giardella (sp?) double chocolate mix, we had it and thought it was too chocolaty for us.. we prefer the milk chocolate mix.. but then the wife is one of those rarities among women in this world that doesn't really care for chocolate that much...

No wonder I have my work cut out for me!


----------



## AMSeccia

No worries on the sodium Maverick, the jar indicates 0 mg for sodium.  That's one element I find myself watching even more than fat/calories, so I sat up straight when I read Susan's post.  Perhaps it was another brand?  Gosh I hope it hasn't changed.  The entire ingredients list (on this particular jar) is sugar, natural cocoa, ceylon cinnamon and real vanilla beans.

As for tea (again), my grandma served me a surprisingly smooth Bigelow Earl Gray over the weekend.  And I'll second the nod for Harney teas, really nice line!


----------



## ChefJune

Isn't "fat free milk" an oxymoron?  think about it!


----------



## Yeah_Well_Okay

I bought some strawberry kiwi herbal tea at a local place yesterday and it was great!


----------



## PieSusan

Maverick, a Hungarian who doesn't like chocolate? I don't believe it. lol Dobish torte is one of my favorite desserts!


----------



## Maverick2272

Well, she is very very very finicky about it. No chocolate ice cream or milk or cake or most bars. She does like dark chocolate and sometimes milk chocolate but it has to be the higher quality stuff, mostly European chocolates.
Like I said... picky picky picky LOL.


----------



## Max Sutton

*Favorite tea and hot chocolate?*


My favorite tea is *TWININGS* _Prince of Wales_ _Tea_.

My favorite hot chocolate is *RICH* *CHOCOLATE OVALTINE* in whole milk.


----------



## PieSusan

Maverick2272 said:


> Well, she is very very very finicky about it. No chocolate ice cream or milk or cake or most bars. She does like dark chocolate and sometimes milk chocolate but it has to be the higher quality stuff, mostly European chocolates.
> Like I said... picky picky picky LOL.


 
That makes perfect sense to me. American desserts are a lot sweeter and the portions are huge.

European desserts are usually less sweet but are richer and one can only eat a small portion. It is why I love to bake them. (There are some exceptions--but generally, that is how I would differentiate the two)


----------



## PieSusan

I love apricot tea, too.


----------



## PieSusan

I just thought I might mention that I bought some Lake Champlain all Natural Traditional Hot Chocolate Just add Hot Milk at Whole Foods tonight. I haven't tried it yet but I liked that it didn't contain cinnamon--it is just sugar, dutched cocoa and vanilla and it contains 35 mg of salt per Tablespoon and 70 calories per serving.

It comes in the following flavors New World, Mocha, Aztec, Organic and Unsweetened Cocoa.


----------



## PieSusan

ChefJune said:


> Isn't "fat free milk" an oxymoron? think about it!


 
I have even bought fat free cream for coffee. Think about that!!!! lol


----------



## MexicoKaren

Since I moved to Mexico, I have found a whole new way of making hot chocolate. Just try it - it is very very good. If you have a store near you that carries Mexican foods, look for La Abuelita (little grandmother) or Ibarra solid chocolate. It comes in a disk that is scored. You simply put the milk in a pan with the chocolate and heat it slowly, melting the chocolate. Whisk it and you're done. Needless to day, whole milk tastes the best. I've never made it with skim. The other night, I didn't have any Abuelita, so I just chunked up a Cadbury bar and melted that with milk...oh it was SO good. You don't need a mix - this is so easy, and no chemicals. Who knew?  Not me...


----------



## Maverick2272

MexicoKaren said:


> Since I moved to Mexico, I have found a whole new way of making hot chocolate. Just try it - it is very very good. If you have a store near you that carries Mexican foods, look for La Abuelita (little grandmother) or Ibarra solid chocolate. It comes in a disk that is scored. You simply put the milk in a pan with the chocolate and heat it slowly, melting the chocolate. Whisk it and you're done. Needless to day, whole milk tastes the best. I've never made it with skim. The other night, I didn't have any Abuelita, so I just chunked up a Cadbury bar and melted that with milk...oh it was SO good. You don't need a mix - this is so easy, and no chemicals. Who knew?  Not me...



Ohh that sounds soo good. Like a cross between hot chocolate and chocolate milk LOL. Think of all the European chocolates I could melt into that.... Yum!
But then, I had always heard that hot chocolate as done in Mexico is actually very different than the way we do it here anyway?


----------



## Maverick2272

PieSusan said:


> That makes perfect sense to me. American desserts are a lot sweeter and the portions are huge.
> 
> European desserts are usually less sweet but are richer and one can only eat a small portion. It is why I love to bake them. (There are some exceptions--but generally, that is how I would differentiate the two)



Sorry I missed this post, yes I think it is very true that American desserts are much sweeter and the portions larger than European desserts. I can think of only a handfull of exceptions such as shoo fly pie (we had an Amish recipe for that once but lost it).
Over the years she has swung me around to her way of thinking, and she is right my teeth always hurt after eating American desserts high in sugar. But this also includes Middle Eastern, South American, Mexican, Asian, etc desserts.
In short, I love trying desserts from around the world LOL!


----------



## PieSusan

Yes, in S. Fla there are special bars of chocolate--you break off some and melt it in the milk.


----------



## kitchenelf

MexicoKaren said:


> Since I moved to Mexico, I have found a whole new way of making hot chocolate. Just try it - it is very very good. If you have a store near you that carries Mexican foods, look for La Abuelita (little grandmother) or Ibarra solid chocolate. It comes in a disk that is scored. You simply put the milk in a pan with the chocolate and heat it slowly, melting the chocolate. Whisk it and you're done. Needless to day, whole milk tastes the best. I've never made it with skim. The other night, I didn't have any Abuelita, so I just chunked up a Cadbury bar and melted that with milk...oh it was SO good. You don't need a mix - this is so easy, and no chemicals. Who knew?  Not me...



OK, I have one of those disks of chocolate.  How much milk do I use?  I even have one of those Mexican "whisks" (wooden) that you swish in the milk while it's heating.  Check your PM's Karen.


----------



## AMSeccia

PieSusan said:


> I have even bought fat free cream for coffee. Think about that!!!! lol


 
Me too ... doesn't that stuff taste weird?  I like my coffee pretty light, but I'll take it black if that's the only cream available.


----------



## PieSusan

^No fat free cream does not taste wierd at all. I don't often buy it. I usually use skim milk unless I am at a coffeehouse and then I splurge and go with half and half.


----------

